# myxedema coma



## april

I just went to the ER night before last. Was really tired, husband said he could not wake me. Felt really confused. I still feel strange. I am a little scared falling asleep now, what if I can't be woke up? I was reading online and found info on this. Scary!!! The ER doc, and Endo don't seem to be worried. "Just keep taking your meds and be patient" they say. I am feeling really cold, spacey, and depressed. Anyone else have these symptoms after RAI. I have just started levothyroxine about 8 days ago. My TSH was 34.67 with a range of .36-5.6. I don't understand all the numbers, just how I feel!!! Do the numbers mean more than the patient's well being?


----------



## Andros

april said:


> I just went to the ER night before last. Was really tired, husband said he could not wake me. Felt really confused. I still feel strange. I am a little scared falling asleep now, what if I can't be woke up? I was reading online and found info on this. Scary!!! The ER doc, and Endo don't seem to be worried. "Just keep taking your meds and be patient" they say. I am feeling really cold, spacey, and depressed. Anyone else have these symptoms after RAI. I have just started levothyroxine about 8 days ago. My TSH was 34.67 with a range of .36-5.6. I don't understand all the numbers, just how I feel!!! Do the numbers mean more than the patient's well being?


Oh, April!!! Are you okay now? Did they increase your thyroxine replacement? What is your current dose?


----------



## april

no, they did not. I have only been on levothyroxine for 8 days. I started with 50mg and increased to 100 mg 3 days ago. I still feel very strange. Did I do the right thing getting RAI? I am so confused. I don't trust any doctors, they don't care that this is my life!


----------



## Andros

april said:


> no, they did not. I have only been on levothyroxine for 8 days. I started with 50mg and increased to 100 mg 3 days ago. I still feel very strange. Did I do the right thing getting RAI? I am so confused. I don't trust any doctors, they don't care that this is my life!


I think you probably did the right thing but it is just too soon for the T4 to build up in your system. It does take 8 weeks. Did the doctor tell you to bump up to 100 mcgs.?

In the meantime, if possible....................try to pamper yourself and take it easy which will allow the T4 to build up better.


----------



## april

thank you. I will. Yes the doc told me after 5 days to start 100mg, a whole pill instead of half.


----------



## collinsbac

Yes I absolutely felt like that! I went from Thyroid storm to RAI almost immediately, TSH went from undetectable before- 104 [.05-.5] about 2 weeks after the RAI (in Feb 11). I was still on meds for being hyper. Nobody could wake me up. I couldn't make it halfway thru the alphabet before forgetting what the alphabet was. It was horrible. It took about 3 months to get to 137 mg of synthroid and my TSH was stuck in the 30s for 2 consecutive tests, it really does just take time- finally my TSH is "normal" but I still am very tired and loopy, my psychiatrist put me on Provigil to help me stay awake during the day and a sleeping med to take me down at night. It has been a lifesaver, I am functioning again. I will still zonk out if I forget to take the provigil- can't help it. Sometimes it's almost like a out of body experience where my mind is consious that I need to get up but I can't get my body to react- the couch was like a pit I could not pull myself up and out of. I would pull and pull at the edge of the couch or bed but my arms wouldn't move, I knew I'd have to go to the bathroom but forget then have wet pants and not know why. I hate to hear of anyone else having to deal with it I am so sorry it's a horrible horrible horrible condition.:hugs:


----------



## Andros

collinsbac said:


> Yes I absolutely felt like that! I went from Thyroid storm to RAI almost immediately, TSH went from undetectable before- 104 [.05-.5] about 2 weeks after the RAI (in Feb 11). I was still on meds for being hyper. Nobody could wake me up. I couldn't make it halfway thru the alphabet before forgetting what the alphabet was. It was horrible. It took about 3 months to get to 137 mg of synthroid and my TSH was stuck in the 30s for 2 consecutive tests, it really does just take time- finally my TSH is "normal" but I still am very tired and loopy, my psychiatrist put me on Provigil to help me stay awake during the day and a sleeping med to take me down at night. It has been a lifesaver, I am functioning again. I will still zonk out if I forget to take the provigil- can't help it. Sometimes it's almost like a out of body experience where my mind is consious that I need to get up but I can't get my body to react- the couch was like a pit I could not pull myself up and out of. I would pull and pull at the edge of the couch or bed but my arms wouldn't move, I knew I'd have to go to the bathroom but forget then have wet pants and not know why. I hate to hear of anyone else having to deal with it I am so sorry it's a horrible horrible horrible condition.:hugs:


It has been a while; good to hear from you.

Let me ask you a question, "Have you tried to go gluten-free and sugar-free to see if that affects the narcolepsy in a favorable way?" I had that and once I omitted those 2 things from my diet, I stayed awake.

You know, those "are" comfort foods, so called Tryptophan-like reaction. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ <sleep>


----------

